# Espero que te conducirás (esperar que + indicativo)



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

En otro hilo un forero argentino va afirmando que el verbo «"esperar" no es compatible con el indicativo». Creo que se equivoca, ya que me encuentro con el uso del indicativo en muchos escritores también comtemporáneos tanto españoles como americanos entre estos también argentinos, cubanos y mexicanos. 

Ahora bien, mi pregunta es: ¿tal vez se use el indicativo exclusivamente en la lengua escrita, y ningún hispanohablante lo emplee después de "espero que" en la lengua oral? 

Aquí pongo unos ejemplos tomados de novelas y cuentos de los tres escritores prestigiosos argentinos; Arlt, Borges y Cortázar:


—Neyba: eres una excelente mujer. Nunca te echaré de esta casa. Espero que te conducirás satisfactoriamente con Nazra.
 Roberto Arlt, _Historia de Nazra, Yamil y Farid_ (1942) en  _Cuentos completos_, Losada, 2002

—En cuanto a ti, Faisal, el hecho de que estos dos virtuosos mercaderes se disputen tus servicios me hace pensar que tus méritos deben ser extraordinarios. Por lo tanto, dispongo que de ahora en adelante entres como criado en mi casa. —Se atusó la barba, y agregó:— Espero que me dejarás tan satisfecho como a ellos... 
Roberto Arlt, _Juicio del cadí prudente_ (1942) en  _Cuentos completos_, Losada, 2002

Espero que nuestra literatura argentina merecerá tener, algún improbable día, su Edgar Wallace. 
Jorge Luis Borges, _Textos recobrados_ (1931-1955)

—Total que te instalaste como un bacán. Chapeau, mon vieux. Espero que no me habrán tirado la yerba a la basura. 
Julio Cortázar, _Rayuela_ (1963) 


Les agradecería mucho cualquier comentario al respecto.
Saludos,


----------



## Quique Alfaro

kunvla said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> 
> Ahora bien, mi pregunta es: ¿tal vez se use el indicativo exclusivamente en la lengua escrita, y ningún hispanohablante lo emplee después de "espero que" en la lengua oral?



Hola:

Te diría que es al revés, que es mucho más frecuente en la lengua oral; sobre todo últimamente se oye con frecuencia.

Estoy seguro de que yo he usado la expresión con indicativo más de una vez.

Creo que es poco feliz afirmar rotundamente que es incompatible con el indicativo.

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

kunvla said:


> En otro hilo un forero argentino va afirmando que el verbo «"esperar" no es compatible con el indicativo». Creo que se equivoca


Hola:
Falta agregar que los ejemplos que copiaste son en futuro simple y perfecto, tiempos en los que sí es posible emplear el indicativo. En presente y pasado, no es posible: espero que estás allí , espero que estuviste allí . 
Desconozco qué frecuencia de uso pueda tener comparativamente con el uso del subjuntivo. Sospecho que es muy menor, al menos en mi zona.


----------



## Aviador

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ... Desconozco qué frecuencia de uso pueda tener [el indicativo] comparativamente con el uso del subjuntivo. Sospecho que es muy menor, al menos en mi zona.


Lo mismo yo. De hecho, el uso del indicativo me suena incómodo. En todos los ejemplos que da kunvla, yo habría usado sin dudar el subjuntivo:


Espero que te conduzcas satisfactoriamente con Nazra.

Espero que nuestra literatura argentina merezca tener, algún improbable día, su Edgar Wallace.

Espero que no me hayan tirado la yerba a la basura.


----------



## Alemanita

Tengo entendido que el uso del indicativo con _espero que_ denota más una certeza que una esperanza, es decir, equivale más a: *Estoy casi seguro* de que te conducirás satisfactoriamente (...), (...) que nuestra literatura merecerá (...)

Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Falta agregar que los ejemplos que copiaste son en futuro simple y perfecto, tiempos en los que sí es posible emplear el indicativo. En presente y pasado, no es posible: espero que estás allí , espero que estuviste allí .


Pero en pasado es posible emplear el condicional como en esta obra del escritor cubano Pancho Vives:

Pepa.— Envidias, ojalá las demás pudiéramos intentarlo. Qué más quisiéramos que llegar al Cairo y ponernos sobre la cabeza, como hizo ella el año pasado, cuando la invitó su hijo. 
Carmela.— Presunción eso no fue, de pirámide el revés quise allí yo conocer. 
Rosita.— Espero que irías en pantalones. 
Pancho Vives, _Puertas giratorias _(1982)

Saludos,


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Hola.

No conozco la obra y no sé si se pretende recrear un diálogo entre gentes de poca cultura... Porque lo adecuado ahí sería "Espero que _fueras_ en pantalones".
Saludos


----------



## cacarulo

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Hola.
> 
> No conozco la obra y no sé si se pretende recrear un diálogo entre gentes de poca cultura... Porque lo adecuado ahí sería "Espero que _fueras_ en pantalones".
> Saludos



que hayas ido...

(Me suena horrible, aunque no puedo decir incorrecto, el indicativo en casos así, y pese a los ejemplos de *kunvla*, no me parece que sea frecuente su empleo. Mucho más frecuente es el horrísono y erróneo uso del condicional en oraciones con "si": "Si sabría, te lo diría").


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

> Rosita.— Espero que irías en pantalones.


Sí, lo que comenta Miguel On Ojj es una posiblidad: que esté recreando un diálogo entre gente con escaso conocimiento del idioma.


----------



## Pinairun

> *25.3.3b* Se dan otras veces ciertos deslizamientos de sentido entre las clases semánticas de predicados, así como variaciones en la estructura informativa de la oración. En efecto, con el indicativo el hablante acentúa el valor informativo de la subordinada. No
> presenta, pues, su contenido como ordenado, enjuiciado, valorado, etc., en función del significado del predicado principal, al contrario de lo que ocurre con el subjuntivo.
> Entre los deslizamientos de sentido más notables están los siguientes:
> 
> *Pensamiento > intención*: Con el indicativo, el contenido de la oración subordinada manifiesta lo que se cree o se piensa: _Yo pensaba que tenía tiempo de escapar _(Hernández, F., _Nadie_); con el subjuntivo, por el contrario, expresa una toma de postura o una decisión: _Inicialmente estaba pensado que participaran los dos equipos sevillanos con un __tercer rival _(Razón [Esp.] 2/9/2002).
> 
> Podría vincularse también a este proceso la alternancia modal con los verbos _confiar _(en) y *esperar*, visible por ejemplo en _Espero que __tendremos el gusto de verlo otra vez _(Quiroga, H., _Amor_), frente a _Espero que vuelva _(Martín Gaite, _Visillos_).
> 
> Cabe pensar en estos casos en una traslación semántica desde la afirmación de lo que se cree o se presenta como cierto, aunque sea en el futuro, hasta la expresión de un sentimiento de esperanza, que constituye una noción intencional.



Así lo justifica la RAE en el Manual de la NGLE.


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Desconozco qué frecuencia de uso pueda tener comparativamente con el uso del subjuntivo. Sospecho que es muy menor, al menos en mi zona.





Aviador said:


> Lo mismo yo. De hecho, el uso del indicativo me suena incómodo. En todos los ejemplos que da kunvla, yo habría usado sin dudar el subjuntivo:
> 
> 
> Espero que te conduzcas satisfactoriamente con Nazra.
> 
> Espero que nuestra literatura argentina merezca tener, algún improbable día, su Edgar Wallace.
> 
> Espero que no me hayan tirado la yerba a la basura.



Me sumo a los compañeros del Cono Sur.  A mí, como a *cacarulo*, me suena horrible (lo que no quiere  decir que alguna veces no lo haya usado).

En cuanto a los ejemplos, hay que tener en cuenta que, salvo la cita de Borges,  son todos diálogos, lo que podría indicar que los autores lo consideran propio del lenguaje oral informal.


Saludos,


----------



## Gamen

Hola a todos.
Yo pregunto, ¿algún nativo hablaría así?
Sinceramente yo no creo que muchos.

*Espero* que *saldrá* el sol mañana para ir de pic nic.
*Espero* que la situación *mejorará* lo antes posible.
Ellos *esperan* que la economía *repuntará*.

Para mí "esperar" como "desear" son compatibles con el subjuntivo como señalan los libros de gramática.
Si bien parece que algunos escritores argentinos han usado el indicativo (futuro simple) en estos casos, me parece que un nativo no lo usaría (prácticamnete nunca) porque esos verbos no marcan seguridad, certeza.
Si a mi me saliera el futuro del indicativo con "esperar" en el habla cotidiana, me rectificaría tomándolo como un error.

En cambio, en este caso si usaríamos sin duda el indicativo: 
Estoy seguro de que/creo que saldrá el sol/la situación mejorará/la economía repuntará.


----------



## Peón

Para ayudar al amigo que consulta y al infrascrito:

¿Podrían decirme si se trata de una forma errónea? ¿Pasaría algún examen de idioma español?

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Según la RAE sí es correcto. Ya ha citado Pina la NGLEem. Cito yo del apartado 25.5h de la NGLEec: 





> A la vez, "_esperar_ + indicativo", que solo suele emplearse con futuro, denota normalmente 'esperanza', como en _Espero que sabrás apreciarlo _(Vilalta, _Piso_).


 Para mí no es nada común en general; dependerá del contexto. Por ejemplo, en esta oración que se incluye en la NGLE no me suena mal.

Un saludo.


----------



## ACQM

Sinceramente el uso del indicativo en estos casos me suena ajeno, no es propio del mi forma de español. Si los del Cono Sur lo usan y la RAE lo acepta, pues será correcto, pero no es como se usa aquí, eso seguro.


----------



## Gamen

Por aquí no se escucha nunca tampoco, aún cuando figure en obras de escritores argentinos de renombre. Me es completamente ajeno ese uso como a ACQM.
Con el subjuntivo fluye mejor porque por la semántica de "esperar" el hecho futuro se torna incierto. Además el presente del subjuntivo también expresa idea de futuro.
La RAE da un ejemplo que a mí me suena puramente literario porque en la práctica no se oye ese indicativo.
Pero me chirrían los oídos de todos modos.
Y más allá del ejempllo de la RAE, opino que el uso del subjuntivo es el que corresponde debido al significado del verbo.
En la práctica no se emplea (mayormente). ¿Tal vez en alguna provincia de España o en algún país de latinoamérica se use?
Un saludo.


----------



## blasita

Lo siento, estaba respondiendo básicamente al último mensaje, el de Peón. Sí, en general el uso del futuro cuando "esperar" significa "esperanza" es correcto. Aunque luego dependerá de lo que entendamos por "corrección". Como yo también he dicho, no me suena natural en general. Tendría que ser en un contexto muy determinado para que fuera posible para mí. He probado esa oración que aparece en la NGLE con otros hispanohablantes de por aquí y no les suena mal tampoco. Por ejemplo, con la del sol de Gamen no sería capaz de usar el futuro de indicativo, de ninguna manera.


----------



## kunvla

Gamen said:


> Yo pregunto, ¿algún nativo hablaría así?
> Sinceramente yo no creo que muchos.





Quique Alfaro said:


> Te diría que es al revés, que es mucho más frecuente en la lengua oral; sobre todo últimamente se oye con frecuencia.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que yo he usado la expresión con indicativo más de una vez.


Hola, Gamen. Tu paisano dice que sí.



Gamen said:


> Para mí "esperar" como "desear" son compatibles con el subjuntivo como señalan los libros de gramática.


En cuanto a los libros de gramática, te pongo unos pasajes de ellos con respecto al uso del futuro simple y compuesto y el condicional simple y compuesto en las subordinadas introducidas por «esperar que»:



> Jesús Fernández Álvarez, _El Subjuntivo _
> EDI-6 SGEL, 1984
> 
> Página 42
> NOTA.—Los  verbos temer y esperar presentan además la alternancia  indicativo/subjuntivo, aunque sólo con referencia al futuro; es decir,  que en términos prácticos, la alternancia de tiempos es la siguiente:
> 
> Presente subj. / futuro ind. e imperfecto de subj. / condicional (con sus correspondientes tiempos compuestos).
> 
> Ejemplos:
> 
> _— Espero que asistas/asistirás al bautizo.
> — Esperaba que asistieras/asistirías al bautizo.
> — Espero que lo hayan/habrán terminado ya.
> — Espero que lo hubiesenn/habrían terminado ya.
> — Temo que perdamos/perderemos la eliminatoria.
> — Temo que hayan/habrán perdido la eliminatoria.
> — Temo que perdieras/perdderías la eliminatoria._
> 
> La  diferencia entre el empleo de uno u otro modo es tan pequeña, y su uso  en los contextos examinados tan arbitrario, que creemos que se puede  hablar, también aquí, de neutralización.
> 
> 
> J. Alvaro Porto Dapena, _Del indicativo al subjuntivo: Valores y usos de Los Modos del verbo_
> Arco Libros, S.L., 1991
> Páginas 140-141
> 
> 2.3.3. Los verbos _esperar_, c_onfiar_  y equivalentes presentan un juego de alternancias relativamente amplio:  en primer lugar admiten subjuntivo siempre, tanto en su significado de  'creer o suponer la existencia de algo', como en el de 'tener  esperanza', excepto, cuando el sujeto de V2 coincide con el de V1,  situación en que se utiliza el infinitivo. Si el verbo de la subordinada  se refiere a un tiempo futuro con respecto a Vi, entonces se produce  alternancia, sin cambio de sentido, entre indicativo y subjuntivo:
> 
> _Espero que aprobarás / apruebes todo en junio. _
> 
> Si,  por el contrario, se refiere a un tiempo coincidente o anterior a V1,  la alternancia del subjuntivo se produce con el potencial [...].
> 
> Añadamos  que, cuando los dos verbos poseen el mismo sujeto, si éste es de  primera persona, en lugar del infinitivo cabe usar también el futuro de  indicativo:
> 
> _Espero disfrutar / que disfrutaré en el viaje_.
> 
> 
> Leonardo Gómez Torrego, _Ejercicios de gramática normativa II _
> Arco Libros, 1996
> 
> Página 22: 38 Observe la oraciones siguientes: 1. La gente no esperaba que íbamos a conseguir la victoria. [...]
> 
> Página  52: [...] En cuanto a 1. hay que decir que podemos considerarlo  gramatical en lo que al uso del indicativo de la subordinada se refiere.  De hecho en este caso disponemos de varias opciones: «la gente no  esperaba que _ganáramos_», «la gente no esperaba que fuéramos a ganar» y «la gente no esperaba que _íbamos a ganar_».  Lo más frecuente, no obstante, son las formas de subjuntivo como  corresponde a la exigencia sintáctica de un verbo asertivo débil (_esperar_)  en forma negativa. Pero este verbo no parece rechazar la forma del  condicional simple (tiempo de indicativo, pero considerado a veces como  modo) y, en consecuencia, el pretérito imperfecto de la perífrasis _ir a + infinitivo_,  que, en ocasiones, equivale al condicional. Obsérvese que no podríamos  decir, sin caer en agramaticalidad, *la gente no esperaba que _ganábamos_.
> _
> 
> Gramática descriptiva de la lengua española_, RAE, 1999
> 
> Páginas 3228-3229
> 
> 49.4.5. _El modo en las subordinadas a verbos de expectativa_
> 
> El verbo _esperar_ admite en la cláusula subordinada la utilización tanto de indicativo como de subjuntivo:
> 
> (43) a. Espero que venga mi hermano.
> b. Espero que vendrá mi hermano.
> c. Espero que mi hermano viniera ayer.
> d. *Espero que mi hermano {vino/ha venido}.
> 
> El  empleo del indicativo es posible cuando el proceso referido en la  oración subordinada se localiza en futuro, pero no en otro tiempo. [...]  [C]on indicativo se aguarda la llegada de algo, lo que supone mayor  seguridad que con subjuntivo.
> 
> Con indicativo futuro, el componente volitivo de _esperar_  pasa a un segundo plano y este verbo se comporta de manera próxima a un  predicado creador de universos, eso sí, con el rasgo añadido de  «expectativa». En tales condiciones no es difícil parafrasear el verbo _esperar_ con indicativo mediante un verbo creador de mundos: «{espero/imagino/supongo} que vendrá».




Saludos,


----------



## blasita

Sí, "espero" adquiere el sentido de "imagino, supongo" con el indicativo, e incluso yo diría que el de "estoy convencido de que/tengo confianza en que", etc. según el contexto. Pero a mí me sigue sin cuadrar en algunas oraciones y situaciones.


----------



## Gamen

Realmente Kunvla pone en tela de juicio mi experiencia o conocimiento como nativo. No estoy en este foro para decir cómo cada uno debe hablar. Una cosa es lo que dicen los libros y los diccionarios y otra es la pragmática. Si Kunvla cree que es mejor usar el indicativo futuro con "esperar", tendrá sus razones para ello.
Yo tengo mis razones para no usarlo como intenté justificar.


----------



## kunvla

Gamen said:


> Una cosa es lo que dicen los libros y los diccionarios y otra es la pragmática. Si Kunvla cree que es mejor usar el indicativo futuro con "esperar", tendrá sus razones para ello.


Gamen, sinceramente no entiendo de qué concluyes que yo creo que es mejor usar el indicativo futuro con _esperar_. En ningún lugar lo he afirmado. 

Saludos,


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo. Habré interpretado mal entonces. Ya has conocido la opinión de muchos nativos. Ahora te toca ti sacar tus propias conclusiones y tomar lo que creas más adecuado.
Saludos a todos.
Buenas tardes.


----------



## Peón

Me parece, *Gamen*, que *kunvla* está tan desorientado como nosotros.  Y  me parece también que no podremos sacarlo de la duda, teniendo en cuenta las diferentes  opiniones de este hilo y las de reconocidos escritores y gramáticos...

Muy interesante este hilo.
Saludos


PD. Me crucé con el post de kunvla.


----------



## Gamen

Yo no estoy desorientado. Realmente estoy convencido de mis afirmaciones. Pero cada uno puede tomar lo que crea más conveniente. No creo que ahora quieras Peón cambiar tu manera de hablar y usar el futuro del indicativo con Esperar. No empleamos genuinamente el futuro del indicativo con esperar como ocurre en francés y en inglés.


----------



## Peón

Gamen said:


> Yo no estoy desorientado. Realmente estoy convencido de mis afirmaciones. Pero cada uno puede tomar lo que crea más conveniente. No creo que ahora quieras Peón cambiar tu manera de hablar y usar el futuro del indicativo con Esperar. No empleamos genuinamente el futuro del indicativo con esperar como ocurre en francés y en inglés.



¿Y por qué suponés que quiero cambiar mi manera de hablar? Por otro lado, nadie dice  que no estés convencido de tus afirmaciones, ni se pone en duda ello. 

Simplemente de este hilo surgen diferentes opiniones y usos de esta forma que a muchos nos suena mal, a otros bien, y a otros más o menos. 


Tres autores argentinos (uno de ellos considerado uno de los más importantes de la lengua castellana) usan esta forma y a muchos nos parece extraño, casi un error. Si eso no te causa desorientaciòn, allá vos. Yo lo estoy. Y supongo que el compañero que inició el hilo también lo está.


----------



## ukimix

¿Sera un problema de identidad nacional?


----------



## Gamen

De acuerdo Peón. No está bien hacer inferencias. Disculpas. Seguiremos hablando como siempre. Habrá otra forma de hablar literaria para quienes busquen otros efectos en otros planos lingüísticos entonces. Yo no creo que estés desorientado compatriota.


----------



## Peón

Gamen said:


> Habrá otra forma de hablar literaria para quienes busquen otros efectos en otros planos lingüísticos entonces. Yo no creo que estés desorientado compatriota.



Te juro que en este hilo estoy como turco en la neblina, paisano. Sobre todo después de leer la cita de Borges y las opiniones de los gramáticos. 
(Por supuesto que el asunto me sigue sonando pésimo, diga lo que diga don Jorge Luis...)
Un saludo y un placer seguir leyèndote.

PD. Creo que el tema y las dudas exceden a los argentinos, amigo *uki.*


----------



## ukimix

Tratandose de Borges yo puedo ser muy argentino. Es mi autor favorito en literatura. La verdad yo tampoco usaría ese indicativo en esa posición. ¡Que confusión!


----------



## Gamen

Nadie lo usaría ese indicativo en la vida cotidiana y eso no significa que deshonremos a Borges. Sinceremonos, chicos. Digamos lo que pensamos. Mientras sea con respeto, me parece justo y loable. Borges fue un grande. A él se lo permitimos.


----------



## Peón

Gamen said:


> Nadie lo usaría ese indicativo en la vida cotidiana y eso no significa que deshonremos a Borges. Sinceremonos, chicos. Digamos lo que pensamos. Mientras sea con respeto, me parece justo y loable. Borges fue un grande. A él se lo permitimos.




 Y al entrañable  Arlt también...


----------



## ukimix

Bueno, yo no creo que se lo permitamos. El se dio el lujo. ¡Y ya! Uno lo hace y le tachan la página, y si reclama puede que lo empiecen a mirar raro.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

blasita said:


> en esta oración que se incluye en la NGLE no me suena mal.


Ni a mí. Me suena perfecto, pero muy probablemente hubiera usado el subjuntivo. Qué bueno que tengamos tantas opciones, desbarata cualquier atisbo de monotonía que pudiera tener el idioma.


----------



## Gamen

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Ni a mí. Me suena perfecto, pero muy probablemente hubiera usado el subjuntivo. Qué bueno que tengamos tantas opciones, desbarata cualquier atisbo de monotonía que pudiera tener el idioma.



Suena poético y formal porque no estamos acostumbrados. Es un registro literario para mí.


----------



## kunvla

Peón said:


> Te juro que en este hilo estoy como turco en la neblina, paisano. Sobre todo después de leer la cita de Borges y las opiniones de los gramáticos.
> (Por supuesto que el asunto me sigue sonando pésimo, diga lo que diga don Jorge Luis...)


Tal vez don Jorge Luis fue inspirado por la novela gauchesca de Eduardo Gutiérrez «Juan Moreira» (1880):

Y era verdad, ya Moreira no podía esperar nada que alegrara su vida. 
Su cabeza codiciada por todas las partidas de plaza y policía de Buenos Aires, no merecía para él la pena de defenderla, porque esperaba que la muerte *apagaría* de una vez para siempre la tormenta de martirios que rugía en su alma. 

O por el otro grande argentino, Horacio Quiroga:

_Una estación de Amor_ (1907)
—¡Tan pronto, ya! —le dijo la señora—. Espero que tendremos el gusto de verlo otra vez... ¿No es verdad? 
—¡Oh, sí, señora! 

Saludos,


----------



## mysunrise

ACQM said:


> Sinceramente el uso del indicativo en estos casos me suena ajeno, no es propio del mi forma de español. Si los del Cono Sur lo usan y la RAE lo acepta, pues será correcto, pero no es como se usa aquí, eso seguro.


Yo voto con las dos manos el uso del subjuntivo. Especialmente cuando se interviene la duda o la participación sentimental (digamos) del hablante. 
El subjuntivo se refiere al proceso del deseo. 
El indicativo a la "imposición" del resultado. 
Un escritor puede jugar con las palabras, la gramática, la sintaxis, etc. 
Un escritor no es necesariamente un profesor de la lengua. 
La RAE (como cualquier academia) acepta, pero eso no significa que lo aceptado sea correcto. 
Aceptar es aceptar. 
Son los hablantes que imponen la aceptación. Pero, esto tampoco significa el uso correcto. 
Sólo, algunas consideraciones... 🙂


----------



## Rocko!

Tendríamos que verlo como "algunas personas saben cantar esa canción" y nosotros se las escuchamos pero no se las reproducimos.

Estas oraciones con indicativo, por lo que a mí respecta, tengo que leerlas o escucharlas de corrido para "pasármelas sin problemas": _esperoqueteconducirás_; diferente a lo que haría con la versión normal con subjuntivo: _Espero + que te conduzcas_. Y "de corrido" incluso cuando son largas, como la que dice "_Esperoquenomehabrántiradolayerba_alabasura_".

Veo en estas oraciones, tratándolas de justificar, que el hablante está expresando lo que espera ver, no lo que desea que suceda, y que hay "un detrás" (un conato) que provoca pedir un resultado como conclusión a este "un detrás". Y esto no lo he concluido a partir de las oraciones que aquí hemos leído, sino por las que me dejaron atónito ayer (las encontré después de contestar un hilo de  @Alberto Kim) que se encuentran en la Gramática Descriptiva de la RAE, y que son dadas por buenas y dicen:






Entonces, dejando de lado las explicaciones que da la RAE en ese libro (no les entendí ni papas), yo veo que es más que evidente que el indicativo en _b _y _c _debe su aparición a que existe una historia detrás ("un detrás"), mientras que la _a_, que es la "normal", no requiere nada, es solo la expresión del simple deseo. En otras palabras, la normal es capaz de funcionar sin contexto, es independiente, mientras que las otras son la culminación de "un detrás".
Con la _c _ni me meto, porque me produce jaqueca con solo leerla, pero la _b _la comprendo del siguiente modo:

(dos niños que son hermanos pero viven en ciudades diferentes)

1.- El uso normal con subjuntivo:

MADRE: _El domingo que viene será tu cumpleaños, Laurita, ¿ya pensaste a quiénes vas a invitar?_
HIJA: _Sí, mami, y también quiero que venga mi hermano._
MADRE: _Eso suena un poco difícil, pero ya hablé con su padre para que le permita venir._
HIJA: _Gracias, mami; espero que *venga* mi hermano._

2.- El uso "atípico" con indicativo:

MADRE: _El domingo que viene será tu cumpleaños, Laurita, ¿ya pensaste a quiénes vas a invitar?_
HIJA: _Sí, mami, y también quiero que venga mi hermano_.
MADRE: _Eso suena un poco difícil, pero ya hablé con su padre para que le permita venir._
HIJA: _Pero ya tengo todo preparado para él, su gorro de fiesta, la cama preparada en la que va dormir_ (los ojos se le ponen lagrimosos), _bajé del ropero los juguetes que son de él; no es justo que él no venga, ¡no es justo!, *esperoquevendrá* mi hermano._

En #1, la niña desea, anhela; mientras que en #2 la expectativa está compuesta de que todo el esfuerzo hecho por ella culmine con "vendrá, lo hará, él lo hará", que es un resultado, no una posibilidad.

Y no quiero dejar de mencionar que, a mí, este "espero" de la acepción no. 2 del DRAE "Creer que ha de suceder algo", tiene un poco la idea de "mantenerse a la espera" (parecido a la acepción no.3 del DRAE, pero con la diferencia que aquí sería en sentido figurativo).

Ojo: Estoy tratando de ponerme en zapatos ajenos, pues yo solo usaría el subjuntivo. No estoy defendiendo ni promoviendo el uso del indicativo y tampoco estoy a favor de que sea necesario enseñarle esto a los estudiantes del idioma español. Usar el verbo "esperar" acompañado del subjuntivo es lo estándar, por lo visto.

*Post editado.


----------



## mysunrise

ACQM said:


> Sinceramente el uso del indicativo en estos casos me suena ajeno, no es propio del mi forma de español. Si los del Cono Sur lo usan y la RAE lo acepta, pues será correcto, pero no es como se usa aquí, eso seguro.





Rocko! said:


> Tendríamos que verlo como "algunas personas saben cantar esa canción" y nosotros se las escuchamos pero no se las reproducimos.
> 
> Estas oraciones con indicativo, por lo que a mí respecta, tengo que leerlas o escucharlas de corrido para "pasármelas sin problemas": _esperoqueteconducirás_; diferente a lo que haría con la versión normal con subjuntivo: _Espero + que te conduzcas_. Y "de corrido" incluso cuando son largas, como la que dice "_Esperoquenomehabrántiradolayerba_alabasura_".
> 
> Veo en estas oraciones, tratándolas de justificar, que el hablante está expresando lo que espera ver, no lo que desea que suceda, y que hay "un detrás" (un conato) que provoca pedir un resultado como conclusión a este "un detrás". Y esto no lo he concluido a partir de las oraciones que aquí hemos leído, sino por las que me dejaron atónito ayer (las encontré después de contestar un hilo de  @Alberto Kim) que se encuentran en la Gramática Descriptiva de la RAE, y que son dadas por buenas y dicen:
> 
> View attachment 49244
> 
> Entonces, dejando de lado las explicaciones que da la RAE en ese libro (no les entendí ni papas), yo veo que es más que evidente que el indicativo en _b _y _c _debe su aparición a que existe una historia detrás ("un detrás"), mientras que la _a_, que es la "normal", no requiere nada, es solo la expresión del simple deseo. En otras palabras, la normal es capaz de funcionar sin contexto, es independiente, mientras que las otras son la culminación de "un detrás".
> Con la _c _ni me meto, porque me produce jaqueca con solo leerla, pero la _b _la comprendo del siguiente modo:
> 
> (dos niños que son hermanos pero viven en ciudades diferentes)
> 
> 1.- El uso normal con subjuntivo:
> 
> MADRE: _El domingo que viene será tu cumpleaños, Laurita, ¿ya pensaste a quiénes vas a invitar?_
> HIJA: _Sí, mami, y también quiero que venga mi hermano._
> MADRE: _Eso suena un poco difícil, pero ya hablé con su padre para que le permita venir._
> HIJA: _Gracias, mami; espero que *venga* mi hermano._
> 
> 2.- El uso "atípico" con indicativo:
> 
> MADRE: _El domingo que viene será tu cumpleaños, Laurita, ¿ya pensaste a quiénes vas a invitar?_
> HIJA: _Sí, mami, y también quiero que venga mi hermano_.
> MADRE: _Eso suena un poco difícil, pero ya hablé con su padre para que le permita venir._
> HIJA: _Pero ya tengo todo preparado para él, su gorro de fiesta, la cama preparada en la que va dormir_ (los ojos se le ponen lagrimosos), _bajé del ropero los juguetes que son de él; no es justo que él no venga, ¡no es justo!, yo *espero que vendrá* mi hermano_ (esperoquevendrá).
> 
> En #1, la niña desea, anhela; mientras que en #2 la expectativa está compuesta de que todo el esfuerzo hecho por ella culmine con "vendrá, lo hará, él lo hará", que es un resultado, no una posibilidad.
> 
> Y no quiero dejar de mencionar que, a mí, este "espero" de la acepción no. 2 del DRAE "Creer que ha de suceder algo", tiene un poco la idea de "mantenerse a la espera" (parecido a la acepción no.3 del DRAE, pero con la diferencia que aquí sería en sentido figurativo).
> 
> Ojo: Estoy tratando de ponerme en zapatos ajenos, pues yo solo usaría el subjuntivo. No estoy defendiendo ni promoviendo el uso del indicativo y tampoco estoy a favor de que sea necesario enseñarle esto a los estudiantes del idioma español. Usar el verbo "esperar" acompañado del subjuntivo es lo estándar, por lo visto.


Muy buen análisis y gracias por dedicar bastante tiempo a eso. Ha escrito detalladamente lo que tenía en la mente. 
Leyendo su respuesta me vino eso: sustituir a "esperar" por "es mi deseo...". 
A lo mejor sirve de ayuda, ¿no?


----------



## Rocko!

mysunrise said:


> Muy buen análisis y gracias por dedicar bastante tiempo a eso. Ha escrito detalladamente lo que tenía en la mente.
> Leyendo su respuesta me vino eso: sustituir a "esperar" por "es mi deseo...".
> A lo mejor sirve de ayuda, ¿no?


Sí, en algo tendríamos que apoyarnos en el supuesto caso de que tuviéramos que crear un "método" a seguir:

Esperar = Es mi deseo de que → esperar que+subjuntivo.
Esperar = Tengo/mantengo/guardo la esperanza de que → esperar que+indicativo.

A mí me funciona con todas las frases que aquí hemos visto, excepto con la que dice "espero que irías con pantalones", porque esa parece producto de una mente bastante alcoholizada y no se ajusta a nada.


----------



## kunvla

Rocko! said:


> Entonces, dejando de lado las explicaciones que da la RAE en ese libro (no les entendí ni papas), yo veo que es más que evidente que el indicativo en _b _y _*c* _debe su aparición a que existe una historia detrás ("un detrás"), mientras que la _a_, que es la "normal", no requiere nada, es solo la expresión del simple deseo. En otras palabras, la normal es capaz de funcionar sin contexto, es independiente, mientras que las otras son la culminación de "un detrás".


@Rocko!, no consigo comprender por qué consideras _viniera_ en la _c_. 'Espero que mi hermano *viniera* ayer' como indicativo. 



Rocko! said:


> Con la _c _ni me meto, porque me produce jaqueca con solo leerla ...


¿Es porque ahí esperarías 'haya venido'?

Saludos,


----------



## Rocko!

kunvla said:


> @Rocko!, no consigo comprender por qué consideras _viniera_ en la _c_. 'Espero que mi hermano *viniera* ayer' como indicativo.
> ¿Es porque ahí esperarías 'haya venido'?
> Saludos,


Sí, lo lamento, me confundí, es subjuntivo. Tal vez tengas razón al pensar que mi natural tendencia a decir “haya” y no usar tanto la otra forma me provoca este tipo de equivocaciones, pues no es la primera vez que me sucede. 
Saludos.


----------



## mysunrise

Rocko! said:


> Sí, lo lamento, me confundí, es subjuntivo. Tal vez tengas razón al pensar que mi natural tendencia a decir “haya” y no usar tanto la otra forma me provoca este tipo de equivocaciones, pues no es la primera vez que me sucede.
> Saludos.


A mí, me suena mal este "espero que vinieras ayer" por la secuencia de los tiempos, también.


----------



## kunvla

mysunrise said:


> A mí, me suena mal este "espero que vinieras ayer" por la secuencia de los tiempos, también.


_Espero que *vinieras* ayer_ (español peninsular: interpretación temporal. vinculación con el pasado lejano).
_Espero que *hayas venido* hoy_ (español peninsular: interpretación temporal, vinculación con el presente)._
Espero que *hayas venido* ayer_ (español americano: interpretación aspectual sin vinculación al tiempo).

Saludos,


----------



## mysunrise

kunvla said:


> _Espero que *vinieras* ayer_ (español peninsular: interpretación temporal. vinculación con el pasado lejano).
> _Espero que *hayas venido* hoy_ (español peninsular: interpretación temporal, vinculación con el presente)._
> Espero que *hayas venido* ayer_ (español americano: interpretación aspectual sin vinculación al tiempo).
> 
> Saludos,


Espero (en este momento, hoy) que alguien viniera (ayer), ¿y este ayer es también lejano? 
Perdón, pero ¿puede presentar la fuente de esta regla?
Me quedo sorprendido.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

mysunrise said:


> Espero (en este momento, hoy) que alguien viniera (ayer), ¿y este ayer es también lejano?
> Perdón, pero ¿puede presentar la fuente de esta regla?
> Me quedo sorprendido.


No sé si hay una "regla", pero a mí no me suena de otra forma...  A no ser _Espero que hubieras venido ayer_, con otro matiz.

Saludos


----------



## mysunrise

Miguel On Ojj said:


> No sé si hay una "regla", pero a mí no me suena de otra forma...  A no ser _Espero que hubieras venido ayer_, con otro matiz.
> 
> Saludos


Según la gramática de Concha Moreno:
Espero (=*creer, suponer*) + indicativo
Espero que cumplirás tus palabras.
Espero (*desear*) + subjuntivo
Espero que llegues bien a casa.

Para mí, en la frase
_Espero que mi hermano viniera ayer_
hay incompatibilidad entre "espero" (tanto por la mirada del hablante hacia el presente o el futuro como por el tiempo gramatical), y "ayer".

De Concha Moreno, de nuevo :
-¡Mujer! comprendo que te asuste, pero antes de rechazarlo, piénsalo bien.
-¿Ves? ¡Yo tenía razón, tenía razón!
- Vale, *admito* que *tuvieras* /*tenías* razón, pero tampoco es para que te pongas así, ¿no?

Admitir es uno de los verbos que alternan el uso del indicativo y el subjuntivo sin cambio de significado.
Pero, admitir no es esperar.
Si me entiende...


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

mysunrise said:


> Según la gramática de Concha Moreno:
> Espero (=*creer, suponer*) + indicativo
> Espero que cumplirás tus palabras.
> Espero (*desear*) + subjuntivo
> Espero que llegues bien a casa.
> 
> Para mí, en la frase
> _Espero = *deseo* que mi hermano viniera ayer _
> hay incompatibilidad entre "espero" (tanto por la mirada del hablante hacia el presente o el futuro como por el tiempo gramatical), y "ayer".


Es que para mí se cumple lo que dice Concha Moreno: ese _espero_ ahí expresa deseo o esperanza, no suposición o creencia.

Saludos


----------



## mysunrise

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Es que para mí se cumple lo que dice Concha Moreno: ese _espero_ ahí expresa deseo o esperanza, no suposición o creencia.
> 
> Saludos


Con todo respeto, a mí me supera lo de vivir simultáneamente en distintos momentos temporales (hoy y ayer). Hasta hoy sólo Dios ha sido capaz de esto 🙂
Bueno, bromas aparte, Concha Moreno combina el presente de subjuntivo con espero para expresar el deseo para el futuro: Hermano, ahora son las siete. Espero que llegues bien en casa (pronto, a las ocho, etc.).


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

¿Y cuál es el problema de expresar un deseo para el pasado? ¿Cómo dirías _Espero que ayer llegarais sanos y salvos_ de otra forma?

Un saludo


----------



## mysunrise

Miguel On Ojj said:


> ¿Y cuál es el problema de expresar un deseo para el pasado? ¿Cómo dirías _Espero que ayer llegarais sanos y salvos_ de otra forma?
> 
> Un saludo


Sí me refiero al pasado, a mí me suena normal "esperaba". Tenía este deseo, pero no se cumplió. 
Espero es espero algo para el presente o el futuro. No es lógico desear (esperar)algo que nunca sucedió en el pasado. Tampoco hay algo que desear para acciones que han sucedido ya en el pasado. Por lo menos, con el uso del presente (espero).


----------



## Alemanita

mysunrise said:


> Sí me refiero al pasado, a mí me suena normal "esperaba". *Tenía este deseo, pero no se cumplió.*
> Espero es espero algo para el presente o el futuro. No es lógico desear (esperar)algo que nunca sucedió en el pasado. Tampoco hay algo que desear para acciones que han sucedido ya en el pasado. Por lo menos, con el uso del presente (espero).



¿Por qué dices que no se cumplió?

La gente llegó anoche y yo hoy expreso mi deseo que la llegada haya sido/fuera sin complicaciones.
Otro ejemplo:
En vez de decir, por la mañana:" Espero que hayas dormido bien" una amiga gallega solía decir "Espero que durmieras bien".
A alguno les suena, a mí me cuesta.


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Alemanita said:


> ¿Por qué dices que no se cumplió?
> 
> La gente llegó anoche y yo hoy expreso mi deseo que la llegada haya sido/fuera sin complicaciones.


Exacto. Es absolutamente normal y lógico.

Saludos


----------



## mysunrise

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Exacto. Es absolutamente normal y lógico.
> 
> Saludos





Alemanita said:


> ¿Por qué dices que no se cumplió?


Perdón, escribo por el móvil: "no sé si se cumplió".


----------



## mysunrise

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Exacto. Es absolutamente normal y lógico.
> 
> Saludos


Creo que hay diferencia, aunque ahora no puedo sostener más mi opinión. 
Un aspecto es que para el futuro hay improbabilidad de realizarse mi deseo (sigue siendo deseo fuerte). 
Pero, para el pasado, lo que pasó, pasó, y mi deseo no expresa, por lo menos no la misma, incertidumbre. 
Entonces estoy casi seguro de que durmiera bien ayer. 
No es lo mismo decir: espero que mañana llueve (mientras no hay nubes en el cielo). 

Bueno, cada uno con el suyo, por el momento. 🙂


----------



## kunvla

Para completar la lista: 

_Espero que *viniera* ayer_ (español peninsular: interpretación temporal, vinculación con el pasado lejano).​_Espero que *haya venido* hoy_ (español peninsular: interpretación temporal, vinculación con el presente).​_Espero que *haya venido* ayer_ / _hoy_ (español americano: interpretación aspectual sin vinculación al tiempo).​_Espero que *venga* hoy_ / _mañana_ (interpretación temporal tanto en el español europeo como en el americano).​
En el tercer ejemplo (en mi mensaje anterior) se me había escapado poner también _hoy_. 

Saludos,


----------



## mysunrise

kunvla said:


> Para completar la lista:
> 
> _Espero que *viniera* ayer_ (español peninsular: interpretación temporal, vinculación con el pasado lejano).​_Espero que *haya venido* hoy_ (español peninsular: interpretación temporal, vinculación con el presente).​_Espero que *haya venido* ayer_ / _hoy_ (español americano: interpretación aspectual sin vinculación al tiempo).​_Espero que *venga* hoy_ / _mañana_ (interpretación temporal tanto en el español europeo como en el americano).​
> En el tercer ejemplo (en mi mensaje anterior) se me había escapado poner también _hoy_.
> 
> Saludos,


Se lo agradecería si me diera la fuente de estas reglas. Saludos.


----------



## kunvla

mysunrise said:


> Se lo agradecería si me diera la fuente de estas reglas. Saludos.


No sé a qué "reglas" te refieres. ¿A la lógica (lingüística) del enunciado 'Espero (= predicado en presente) que mi hermano viniera ayer (= predicado en pasado)' / 'Espero (= predicado en presente) que mi hermano haya venido hoy (= predicado en pasado)' o al uso diferenciado entre el español europeo 'Espero que él viniera ayer' y el americano 'Espero que él haya venido ayer'?

Saludos,


----------



## pollohispanizado

kunvla said:


> o al uso diferenciado entre el español europeo 'Espero que él viniera ayer' y el americano 'Espero que él haya venido hoy'?



Personalmente, nunca he notado esa diferencia entre el español europeo y el americano de la que hablas (haz de cuenta que el español "americano" tiene diferentes normas según dónde uno se encuentre en este vasto y heterogéneo continente), pero puede que simplemente no me haya dado cuenta.


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> No sé a qué "reglas" te refieres. ¿A la lógica (lingüística) del enunciado 'Espero (= predicado en presente) que mi hermano viniera ayer (= predicado en pasado)' / 'Espero (= predicado en presente) que mi hermano haya venido hoy (= predicado en pasado)' o al uso diferenciado entre el español europeo 'Espero que él viniera ayer' y el americano 'Espero que él haya venido hoy'?
> 
> Saludos,



Al final de cuentas, ¿cuándo vino el hermano? Estoy mareada.
Vino ayer puntualmente. En español europeo: Espero que viniera ayer puntualmente. En español de algunas otras regiones: Espero que haya venido ayer puntualmente.
Ha venido hoy / Vino hoy. Europeo: Espero que haya venido hoy. En algunas otras regiones: Espero que haya venido hoy.
????=???


----------



## mysunrise

kunvla said:


> No sé a qué "reglas" te refieres. ¿A la lógica (lingüística) del enunciado 'Espero (= predicado en presente) que mi hermano viniera ayer (= predicado en pasado)' / 'Espero (= predicado en presente) que mi hermano haya venido hoy (= predicado en pasado)' o al uso diferenciado entre el español europeo 'Espero que él viniera ayer' y el americano 'Espero que él haya venido hoy'?
> 
> Saludos,


Es la tercera vez que se lo pido. Lo que propone tiene una fuente. Por ejemplo:
Banderas, Antonio. Manual de la gramática española, Editorial Hollywood, Los Ángeles, 2007, pág. 665.
¿Ahora se entiende?


----------



## kunvla

mysunrise said:


> Es la tercera vez que se lo pido. Lo que propone tiene una fuente. Por ejemplo:
> Banderas, Antonio. Manual de la gramática española, Editorial Hollywood, Los Ángeles, 2007, pág. 665.
> ¿Ahora se entiende?


Para poder darte alguna necesito saber a qué te refieres. Repito mi pregunta: ¿Necesitas una fuente que trate de *a)* la lógica (lingüística) del enunciado '*Espero* que mi hermano *viniera ayer*' / '*Espero* que mi hermano *haya venido hoy*' (es porque en algún mensaje anterior quedaste sorprendido) o *b)* al uso diferenciado entre el español europeo '*Espero* que él *viniera ayer*' y el americano '*Espero* que él *haya venido ayer*'? (no sé si esto te sorprende también)?

En cuanto al ejemplo '*Espero* que mi hermano *viniera ayer*', consulta la Gramática descriptiva de la lengua Española (t. 2, § 49.4.5, p. 3229, RAE,1999). Y en el § 45.2 (p. 2971) puedes ver estos otros: '*Deseo* que me *haya dicho* la verdad' y '*Espero* que *hayas sido* feliz'. 

En cuanto al uso diferenciado de  entre el español europeo '*Espero* que él *viniera ayer*' y el americano '*Espero* que él *haya venido ayer*', puedes consultar los siguientes estudios: _Sobre el subjuntivo español_ (1983, José Felipe Pardo), _Hacia un modelo de análisis de la variación lingüística en el marco del programa minimalista_ (2004, Andrea Celia Menegotto), _Formas simples y compuestas del subjuntivo_ (2006, Ángela Di Tullio, Laura Kornfeld).  

Espero que haya podido satisfacer tu curiosidad.

Saludos,


----------



## Galván

En todos los ejemplos que diste usaría el subjuntivo en lugar del indicativo. Es más natural.


----------

